# Strawberry Shortcake.



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2014)

Fresh strawberrys from the garden with homemade vanilla wafers and piled high with redi whip. I want more!


----------



## Raven (May 15, 2014)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2014)

Mmmm....sounds yummy, you're making me hungry there Rkunsaw!   I do have some nice big strawberries in the fridge, but no homemade wafers and whipped cream.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2014)

*It's OK for a strawberry to get fresh with you!*

Nothing like picking from your own patch, serving on home made shortbread with home made ice cream.  We also use cool whip...haven't seen a can of readi-whip since my Brother and I fought over one and sprayed the kitchen wall with it. Is June the Strawberry Month in Arkansas as well?


----------



## rkunsaw (May 16, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Nothing like picking from your own patch, serving on home made shortbread with home made ice cream.  We also use cool whip...haven't seen a can of readi-whip since my Brother and I fought over one and sprayed the kitchen wall with it. Is June the Strawberry Month in Arkansas as well?



I refuse to put cool whip on anything. Real whipping cream or redi whip for me.

Our strawberrys are called June bearers but they are finished before June gets here. I'm out of homemade ice cream. I need to get the freezer out and start making some.


----------



## kcvet (May 16, 2014)

luv it !!! we keep a good supply on hand. and yes lots of cool whip to..........'slup' k:


----------



## rkunsaw (May 16, 2014)

You cool whip eaters must have missed some earlier discussions we've had about what's in our food.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 16, 2014)

Yummy! Strawberry shortcake is one of my favorite desserts!
If I walk into a restaurant and they have a display case like this...
View attachment 6729
Then I spot this sitting in there...
View attachment 6730
I am definitely saving room for dessert!


----------



## Misty (May 25, 2014)

We had Strawberry Shortcake tonight with shhhh View attachment 6950Cool Whip....Delicious


----------

